# Chariot



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys, here's My Personal Model of the Chariot from Moebius.

It features Scratch-Built details such as the Lazer rifle rack, Photo-etch parts and Decals from Paul at Paragrafx..etc...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

A very very nice clean build, thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Hey Guys, here's My Personal Model of the Chariot from Moebius.
> 
> It features Scratch-Built details such as the Lazer rifle rack, Photo-etch parts and Decals from Paul at Paragrafx..etc...


For me there could never be too many Chariot posts. Very nice work, please post more 
pictures......:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> For me there could never be too many Chariot posts. Very nice work, please post more
> pictures......:thumbsup:


 
OK, my friend...

Scratch-built rifle Rack..


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice.Lot of work was involved and it shows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Please sir... more photos...*


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice, looks like a clean build. I like the scanner and the gun rack. But the curtains look unpainted.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice, looks like a clean build. I like the scanner and the gun rack. But the curtains look unpainted.


The curtains will be replaced..when I find the time! I don't personally like the look of them. Just Me.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's a very nice build! Well done!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice looking build. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Super nice. I like the slightly darker orange red trim. Looks more like the show. I also like the darker scanner. It takes away the "toy" feel.

Mine turned out too bright and lite. I am proud of my curtains, though. I went to a craft shop; In the scrapbook area, I found this wonderful glossy textured paper and folded them up, accordion style. Here is a picture:



















Super quick and easy, with no painting!

Again, nice job!
:wave:


----------

